# Outdoor Enclosure - "Rule of THUMB"



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 6, 2010)

First and foremost: It's vital that you are smarter than I am and don't follow my lead!

When using 2 x 4's as fence posts.. and an 8 pound sledge hammer to pound them into the ground with....... be sure that you are holding the 'post' below the surface you intend to strike.. with the 8 pound sledge hammer - especially your thumb. Because if you allow your thumb to get between the surface you intend to strike.. with the 8 pound sledge hammer.. it may end up looking like this:












*OOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*





I'm surprized y'all didn't hear me... it happened last Thursday and _looks_ better [ swollen, etc. ] than it feels this morning. Try tying your shoes without a left thumb. It's amazing how many times you even "bump" your thumb on anything in the course of a day. 

O.K. let's hear all of the "sympathy".. "your experiences".. and "laughter"!!!

NERD


----------



## t_mclellan (Apr 6, 2010)

I wondered where you had been! I was about to call today!

I do feel for you though. I have had more than a few fingers that looked like that!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 6, 2010)

How the heck did you even manage to type your post? LOL.

Kristina


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2010)

NO laughing matter Terry....NOT AT ALL...because something stupid happened to me a few years ago, and then again, and again...... I was carrying a big rock that I lugged from the woods, into my trunk, and then to my yard to put around my pond...I leaned it on a ledge to rest for a minute, and went to wipe some sweat off my neck, and it fell on my toe. I never felt anything like that pain, and I had 4 fat babies. Of course it was broken, and I couldn't walk for a while...but I did....then one year later I opened the freezer and a big frozen chicken fell out on the same toe. Last year the phone rang, and I ran to get it and slipped on a wee wee pad (2 Chihuahua's) and the same toe bent back and broke again. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the pain!!!!


----------



## Itort (Apr 6, 2010)

terryo said:


> NO laughing matter Terry....NOT AT ALL...because something stupid happened to me a few years ago, and then again, and again...... I was carrying a big rock that I lugged from the woods, into my trunk, and then to my yard to put around my pond...I leaned it on a ledge to rest for a minute, and went to wipe some sweat off my neck, and it fell on my toe. I never felt anything like that pain, and I had 4 fat babies. Of course it was broken, and I couldn't walk for a while...but I did....then one year later I opened the freezer and a big frozen chicken fell out on the same toe. Last year the phone rang, and I ran to get it and slipped on a wee wee pad (2 Chihuahua's) and the same toe bent back and broke again. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the pain!!!!


Terry, have you considered steeltoe shoes ? Sounds like you should.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 6, 2010)

OHHH maaaan I hope you keep your nail


----------



## Josh (Apr 6, 2010)

that nail isn't sticking around! it'll pop off soon!


----------



## harris (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yeah. That baby's comin off. Right in the DBT tank. They'll be fighting over it. Yummy!

My Uncle dropped his plow on his big toe back in Nov. Splintered it like a broom. They're still trying to save it. They cut off almost half of it already.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry that happened to you terry. I lost the use of my right (dominate) hand and yet it stills hurts horribly. So I do know about tying or not tying you shoes. It's diffecult to do most things and hard to do others. I have a hard time typing opening jars, twisting anything...I could go on ad infinitum...In your case after your nail falls off healing will begin. In my case the pain will stay forever so say the medicine people, so they just prescribe more and more pain meds...I'm sorry for your injury


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 6, 2010)

harris said:


> Oh yeah. That baby's comin off. Right in the DBT tank. They'll be fighting over it. Yummy!



I posted this almost as a funny but 'warning' as we get outside and make changes for "outdoor" enclosures, etc. Be careful!

Harris you obviously don't think so.... but I feel that's a little more than crude...

Terry K


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 6, 2010)

" OUCH" !!!!...... Hey Ive done that once or twice too ...hazards of the job eh? 
Just a note ... using any type of wood stakes, 2x4 or 4x4 as posts/ supports driven directly into the ground has one disadvantage... They rot ! .....
unless if cemented in and at least 3" above grade concrete/tar/waterproof lip so wood does not contact earth. Just a heads up if thinking of permenant structure.


----------



## bettinge (Apr 6, 2010)

What was the first word out of your mouth when you hit it?


----------



## dmmj (Apr 6, 2010)

I've lost a couple of toe nails and one or two thumbnails in my years, but who pounds post holes anymore? I use a post hole digger when I need to do it, saves time and hospital room visits.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 6, 2010)

bettinge said:


> What was the first word out of your mouth when you hit it?



"LORD!.... why am I so stupid?"

Terry K



N2TORTS said:


> " OUCH" !!!!...... Hey Ive done that once or twice too ...hazards of the job eh?
> Just a note ... using any type of wood stakes, 2x4 or 4x4 as posts/ supports driven directly into the ground has one disadvantage... They rot ! .....
> unless if cemented in and at least 3" above grade concrete/tar/waterproof lip so wood does not contact earth. Just a heads up if thinking of permenant structure.



Exactly JD.. the very reason I'm replacing all with "treated"!

Terry K


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

OUCH!!! That looks very painful 



Redfoot NERD said:


> bettinge said:
> 
> 
> > What was the first word out of your mouth when you hit it?
> ...



Wow I can think of a few words that would have come to my mouth before that


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Apr 6, 2010)

And 'these' keep tortoises?

Terry K


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

Ouch! I feel your pain Terry. I've had too many of those already in my young life.


----------



## jdawn (Apr 6, 2010)

*ouch!!*
hope a few ibuprofen chased with jack took the edge off!


----------

